# radish okay?



## marcy4hope (Mar 21, 2012)

i have a baby sulcata and he loves radish. i've been feeding him the spring mix and this time when i bought it, it was packaged differently, with a small inner pouch filled with chopped up carrots and radish. i've noticed that when i put the radish in there, he picks through everything else and eats the radish first. but, i've looked around and not seen radish on the lists of things okay to feed. i've seen radish leaves, but this is the actual radish. is that okay to feed regularly since he seems to really like it so much? thanks!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 21, 2012)

Once a month won't hurt, mine do love the tops though.


----------

